# Neue SD Karte kaputt?



## haudegen16 (22. August 2011)

Hallo, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen aber ich habe irgendwie ein kleines Problem...

Ich habe vorhin eine 2GB SD Karte von Transcend ( Willkommen auf der Transcend Website - Secure Digital™ Karten ) geöffnet...
Soviel dazu...

Als ich die dann in meine Digi-Cam reingetan habe ( JVC GC-A70 ) kam dort nur die Fehlermeldung: Fehler... an den PC angeschlossen und dort stand ich muss das formatieren, ok ist ja neu... aber als der formatieren sollte, passierte nichts und es wurde mir auch angezeigt der speicher wäre nur 958MB (statt 2 GB)... mit dem Programm von Transcend (AutoFormat) passiert aber auch nichts. Also hab ich die Karte an meiner Wii getestet.... gleiches Spiel, wird nicht erkannt..  Am Drucker (Brother DCP-110C) dasselbe.

Könnt ihr mir vll sagen ob die kaputt ist (komisch, dafür das sie neu ist) oder ob ich da nur iwie was falsch mache?


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2011)

Die Karte dürfte defekt sein. Kommt vor.


----------



## haudegen16 (22. August 2011)

hmpf... wtf ey jetzt wo ich die rechnung nicht mehr habe (haben die vor ca 2 monaten gekauft) für die wii^^


----------



## riedochs (22. August 2011)

Kontaktiere den Shop, die sollten dir eine neues Rechnung zukommen lassen können.


----------



## haudegen16 (22. August 2011)

wie meinst das jetzt? hab das bei expert im nebenort gekauft gehabt , aber ohne rechnung kann ich das ja net umtauschen 
und die werden mir nicht glauben das die karte kaputt war^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Naja, Du kannst es mal versuchen, vlt nimm einen mit, der bestätigen kann, dass Du die da gekauft hast. Wenn die das nicht machen, isses halt Pech - bzw. Glpck im Unglück, dass es nur um 3-4€ geht. Du könntest dann letztenendes nur den Hersteller der Karte direkt anschreiben.


----------



## haudegen16 (22. August 2011)

ja das mit der garantie hat sich schon geklärt, die rechnung flog doch noch hier rum^^
aber ******* das das ding kaputt ist....


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Tja, kann passieren. Auch ne Mercedes S-klasse kann ab Werk ne Macke haben   Sei froh, dass Du die in nem Laden gekauft hast und nicht per Versand...


----------



## fotoman (23. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass Du die in nem Laden gekauft hast und nicht per Versand...


Warum das? Falls der Nachbarort nicht per Fahrrad (oder mit der sowiso vorhandenen Monatskarte für den ÖPNV) zu erreichen ist kann der Versand einiges preiswerter sein wie die Fahrt zum Händler in den Nachbarort. Und wenn der Händler die Karte nicht sofort umtauscht sondern zur Überprüfung einschickt dauert das ganze nicht nur länger sondern man muss auch nochmal fahren.

Wenn man das dann noch auf die rund 4 Euro (Karte+Versand) hochrechnet reicht sogar schon eine Fahrt in Köln mit der Strassenbahn um beim Neukauf günstiger weg zu kommen wie bei der Fahrt zum Händler.

Im Versand könnte man die Karten für 55 bis 90 Cent per Brief an den Händler schicken und einfach abwarten. Obwohl die Option durch die Garantie von Transcend ja auch besteht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Also, ob ein Händler eine per Brief zugesandte Karte als Reklamation akzeptiert, ist ne gewagte Theorie... und wegen der Kosten für die Fahrt zum Händler: zur Post muss man ggf. auch erstmal fahren, man hat nicht immmer Briefmarken zu Hause. Und meist ist man ja irgendwann eh in der Nähe von dem Laden oder kann da in der Nähe bei der Gelegenheit was anderes erledigen, d.h man muss nicht unbedingt nur deswegen dann zum Laden fahren. Ausnahmen bestätigen aber immer die Regel... wer wirklich sehr weit abseits wohnt und es weit zum Laden hat, hätte sich die Karte wohl sowieso bestellt


----------



## fotoman (23. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ob ein Händler eine per Brief zugesandte Karte als Reklamation akzeptiert, ist ne gewagte Theorie...


Ist bei mir schon mehr wie einmal vorgekommen (Luftpolsterumschlag). Erst per eMail abgestimmt und dann auf eigenes Risiko ohne Einschreiben oder gar versichert versendet. Bei guten Händlern gab es sogar Gesetzeskonform die Versandgebühren zurück.



Herbboy schrieb:


> und wegen der Kosten für die Fahrt zum Händler: zur Post muss man ggf. auch erstmal fahren, man hat nicht immmer Briefmarken zu Hause.


In der Nähe der Wohnung/Schule/Arbeit sollte sich auch heutzutage noch ein Briefkasten finden lassen. Wer natürlich versichert und/oder per Einschreiben schicken möchte (was ich beim Warenwert von 4 Euro für absolut überzogen halte), der muss in der Tat irgendwie zur Post kommen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und meist ist man ja irgendwann eh in der Nähe von dem Laden


Der nächste brauchbare Elektroladen ist "nur" 30km entfernt. Und da ich Sachen kaufe um sie umgehend zu verwenden will ich defekte Ware nicht irgendwann sondern umgehend umtauschen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> wer wirklich sehr weit abseits wohnt und es weit zum Laden hat, hätte sich die Karte wohl sowieso bestellt


Meine letzte 16 GB SDHC-Karte habe ich mit Absicht im Laden gekauft, da ich sie sofort haben wollte (eigene Dämlichkeit bzw. Fehlplanung). Da waren mir auch die 15 Euro Fahrtkosten egal.


----------



## haudegen16 (24. August 2011)

Die Ursache wurde denke ich gefunden.... Wir waren gestern bei Expert, konnten die Karte umtauschen und haben eine selbige (Funktionierende, wurde vor Ort getestet) gefunden , Zuhause ausgepackt, in die DigiCam (JVC GC-A 70) reingetan, Fehlermeldung wieder kaputt, gleiche Symptome... Ich schätze mal jetzt bekommt die nicht mehr umgetauscht^^


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2011)

Ist es vlt eine SDHC-karte, und die cam ist nur für SD geeignet?


----------



## haudegen16 (25. August 2011)

ne ist SD Karte aber die Cam ist von 2003 vll kann die keine 2 GB, aber warum die Cam die Karte dann unbedingt plätten muss, weiß ich nicht o.O


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

d.h. auch am PC keine Chance zur Nutzung? Dann ist vlt. der Cardreader in der Cam defekt, ggf. Kurzschluss...


----------

